# ways to make rental boots fit better



## karmatib (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guy's, I tried boarding this past week and I fell in love. I have wanted to learn for so long and the local mountain resort was offering 39$ for rental lesson and lift pass. 
I wear a size 12 shoe so i tried a 12" boot, it fit snugly and was kind of cramming my toes but i just wore them thinking they were supposed to be tight. after an hour my feet were done, just ached everywhere. so i went back into the shop and got a size 13". it fit much better as far as room. toes touched but were not getting pinched. the problem is my heel was lifting inside the boot too much, it did it even with the 12" but it was worse with the 13". as you can imagine it made it harder to learn because i had less control and my feet were tiring.
Im not going to buy equipment my first season so i need to figure out a way to make the heel of the rental boot fit better. the place i go to uses some burton "learn to ride" equipment if that helps. 
could it be a lacing issue? it just had a quick lace system. not the knob type but its more like a plastic thing that you pushed down while pulling up the laces. (hard to explain)
any tricks or tips other than for me to buy some boots. not an option at the moment.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe size up and wear a thicker sock...

Rental gear is crap, sorry buddy.... You really can't just turn low end stuff into high end stuff ) =


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

i guess you can try buying some superfeet and put them in, you might get a better hold that way.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

There is only one way to get a good fit with rentals, luck out and get a virgin or lightly used high end pair.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If traditional laces, get a pair of dakine heel anchors...idk if they still sell them. Or fashion some butterflies to put between the liner and shell...let me know and I could take some pics.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Size up, bring extra socks and get traditional laces if possible. Look up online how to tie the laces correctly and tightly. You can also bring an aftermarket footbed with a thicker heel to take up some room.


----------



## karmatib (Dec 29, 2010)

i just went this past weekend and although i couldnt fix all my heel lift i made it much better by tightening the laces different . it helped push on the front of my ankle which helped keep the heel down. my feet were not tired after 2 runs like they had been the last time i went. i also seemed to have more control with my turns and i was linking turns on my first run, which i wasnt able to do the last time. and by the 3rd run i was able to link them fast. like the quick back and fourth motion that makes it look like i know what im doing. real snow this time may have helped too as i wasnt trying to turn on the ice hill like my first time was. i may bring an old mouse pad , some scissors and duct tape this coming monday when i go. you know, fashion some ghetto pads to place on the outside of the liner.
thanks for all the suggestions guys . i think im hooked! to the dismay of my wife, who falls when walking on flat ground let alone try to ski or board.


----------



## Slic (Jan 17, 2011)

Maybe two pairs of socks or the $6 gel insoles from walmart..

I'll be a first timer after next weekend so I'm going to rent but I'm gonna try to find a pair of boots that fit me nice first. I have a few shops around me I'll probably buy them from hoping I find something my size which is gonna be around 14. I have seen a couple brands up to size 14.5 so I may be in luck. I don't want to wait to the last minute find out nothing will fit me. Being a less common size they could have some brand newish ones that fit good, but with my luck they would be the old beat up pair that been around for a while.

Good luck!


----------

